# Illinois or thereabouts breeder



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Visit the Poodle Club of America website and locate the PCA members in your area. You can be assured that PCA members will refer you only to the very best breeders (not all of whom are necessarily PCA members)- breeders that closely adhere to PCA's Breeding Guidelines and Code of Ethics.

By working through PCA Breeder referal you certainly won't have to worry that your getting a pup out of a "back yard"! 


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

Would you be interested in getting a red or apricot mini? Bonheur is near McHenry. Bonheur Poodles

p.s. I used to live in Champaign.


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks all for the responses... esp Tabatha. I visited the PCA site and there appear to be many breeders in my area.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Would you be interested in getting a red or apricot mini? Bonheur is near McHenry. Bonheur Poodles
> 
> p.s. I used to live in Champaign.


Schnauzerpoodle: I have heard of this breeder -- but I don't see anything on the website about health testing. Am I missing something?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

liljaker said:


> Schnauzerpoodle: I have heard of this breeder -- but I don't see anything on the website about health testing. Am I missing something?


She does health test her breeding stock. I think she's not so tech savvy and the website is created/maintained by someone else so those info are missing from the site.


----------

